# Legal Advice: Fence+New Neighbor's Sprinkler



## Nortex (Mar 29, 2013)

OK 2coolers, need a little friendly legal help:

Background:
- 4 year old cedar fence, stained/sealed around my property
- fence is 4" on my side of property-line
- my landscaping and irrigation designed to not spray fence, all holding up nicely
- new neighbor moves into newly built home and installs sod right up to fence
- his new sprinkler system is soaking the fence through...he's over-watering and over-spraying
- it even reaches over the fence and 10 feet into my yard 

I have asked him to:
- get the sprinkler installation folks to fix the overspray
- until then, turn off the offending sprinkler zone and handwater or use portable sprinkler

After my first interaction with him and despite some seeming agreement, I am not convinced he will take care of the problem. Let's just say he's not very neighborly.

Preparing for the next step. I have the feeling this guy will require some "convincing" to do the right thing. Any legal experts got some quick codes, ordnances for reference ?(I'm in Bexar County, under SAWS).


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd be as friendly as possible,a good neighbor,and slip in how it's a common practice for neighbors to split the cost of a new fence when it needs replacing,and there's so much water on it,it'll need replacing soon.With a new home,the cost of moving and all,he may not be ready for another big bill.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

Is the fence 100% yours or do you share?
It's not hard to adjust them, maybe do it when he is gone.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

What community and whose the builder? Sounds like a community under construction still.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Keep saying please and maybe take him some beer or wine

In the end, having good neighbors is worth the price of a fence....

It's because of my neighbors that I have not moved.... They are all great and we drink together often


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

I would read your HOA by-laws to see if they address irrigation in the backyard. I looked through mine and it does not say anything about over spray from irrigation.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

The water isn't going to damage it as much as his weed eater.


----------



## Classic73Montauk (May 2, 2010)

Just break off the offending sprinkler head


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

I would definitely not go the legal route unless you absolutely have to. You start ******* of a neighbor and then it just goes downhill from there. you might talk to the HOA first and see if you can get them involved or catch him not home and adjust it yourself.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

buy an adjustable Hunter nozzle and adjust it to keep it off your fence. They cost $5 and are available in a variety of throw lengths. 

They change out in less than a minute.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Trespassing in the neighbor's yard and tampering with his sprinkler system doesn't sound like a good idea to me.

Hopefully you can get him to resolve the issue.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

What do you do when it rains?


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Think I should worry about my neighbor?


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Thank god I don't live in town.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Little-bit said:


> Thank god I don't live in town.


LOL...my sentiments exactly.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

3X!!!

One ot the incidents that hasten our build here was when we lived in Katy. We lived on the corner of a cul-de-sac & over the years ended up with 2 foreigners as neighbors. The one behind us was cool... the idiot Indian next store was a pain (both were 2nd owners). 

One day Mrs Ranch & I are enjoying a nice Sunday afternoon on the patio & we both saw a huge rat come under the fence from the Indian's yard. We looked at eath other & I got up , climbed up on the fence & looked over. This POS idiot had a 4' pile of trash stacked next to the fence... I went out & bought 6 large rat traps & set them during the week. The following Sunday, he is out cleaning his pool & we heard a "SNAP". We got up & located the trap/rat... I picked it up & chucked it over the fence & into his pool. His screaming was priceless!!!

The following weekend we signed the contract to start building here at the ranch... I don't tolerate stupid neighbors...


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Can't imagine him distressed to the point of screaming just because you returned his rat. My neighbors always appreciate it when I push their strayed cattle back through and fix the fence. People are peculiar!


----------

